# probleme snowboarder in der luft zu finden!



## subzero (7. September 2003)

hell high,

ich suche Fotos von Snowboardern die sich gerade in der Luft befinden bzw. etliche Stunts machen.. i for free !

Wenn jemand gute sources an der hand hat, aber auch die Bilder sollten eine recht ordentliche Qualität haben, da diese in meine Portfolio Version 7.0 eingebaut werden sollen!

DAAAAAAAAAANKE schön an jeden der sich für dieses Thread intereseiert


----------



## Comander_Keen (7. September 2003)

Abend .. wenn du dich bei stock.xchng anmeldest kannst du eine ganze Menge an Bildern finden ( einfach nach mal "snowboard" suchen  )


greetz keen!


----------



## subzero (8. September 2003)

... danke 

Habe bis jetzt nämlich nur 3 Bilder gefunden die Groß genug waren das ich sie einbauen konnte


----------

